# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Kerberos : User > (IIS > SQL Server) (sur un meme server)

## jbcan47

Bonjour,

Je souhaite configurer l'authentification KERBEROS sur mon application.

Voici l'architecture en place et le fonctionnement souhait
- L'ensemble est sous le domaine AD (dodo)
- un serveur avec IIS et SQL Server :  SERVERAPPLIDB
- les services de la bases fonctionnent avec un compte de service dodo/DB-SVC
- les users sont dans un Groupe AD dclar sur la base SQL Server 
- le site tourne sur IIS (WS 2012R2, II 8.5) avec un application pool ddi
  >> je dispose d'un compte de service non encore utilis dodo/APPLI-SVC pour l'application pool par exemple si ncessaire

*Objectif* : 
Je souhaite que mes utilisateurs se connectent au site IIS avec authentification windows integree, et IIS propagera l'identit des users vers la base.

*Questions*

1/ IIS et DB tant sur le mme serveur, s'agit-il de double-hop ?
   >> ie de la dlgation est-elle  prvoir sur les services ?
         >> si oui, sur quels services (MSSQLSvc ? HTTP ?) et depuis quel user (dodo/APPLI-SVC ou dodo/DB-SVC) ?

2/ quels SPN sont  dclarer ?
setspn -A MSSQLsvc/SERVERAPPLIDB: PORTdb dodo/DB-SVC
setspn -A MSSQLsvc/SERVERAPPLIDB dodo/DB-SVC
setspn -A HTTP/???

3/ quelles sont les configurations IIS  raliser
   - Server 
       * IIS authentication : Windows authentication = enabled + providers = Negociate / tout le reste = disable  ??
   - Application pools 
       * identity = ApplicationPoolIdentitiy ??   ou  CustomAccount (dodo/APPLI-SVC) ??
   - Site 
       * IIS-authentication : Windows authentication = enabled + providers = Negociate / tout le reste = disable ??

4/ autre config : IIS, AD ?


Merci d'avance,

----------

